# Recovering data off a card from XF300...suggestions?



## cayenne (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi All,

This past Saturday, I was working with a couple guys, trying to shoot a commercial for submission to the Doritos superbowl ad...

I did one a couple weeks before with my 5D3...working on editing that.

This past weekend another guy that does more pro stuff...brought his XF300.
While on location, we actually played back some footage to review...working fine.

I got a call yesterday...they can't get any video off the card...and apparently it doesn't play in camera any more.

Is there any way to 'coax' the data off a card that is being troublesome? I've used some forensic type software in the past, to recover deleted and semi-deleted files off a harddrive...but not sure what the Canon stuff is formatted as, or what utilities or tricks might be out there available.

Suggestions? Links?

We can't get out to reshoot this with deadline, etc...so, if we can't get the footage, we can't get this one together to submit.


Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## enraginangel (Nov 13, 2012)

Try recuva or Pandora Recovery. They're both free. Just make sure you don't format the card or do any additional writing to the card or you risk losing files.

http://www.piriform.com/recuva

http://www.pandorarecovery.com


----------



## seanature (Nov 13, 2012)

I personally use File Scavenger. It's not free, but it has worked when others have failed:
http://www.quetek.com/prod02.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had lots of issues trying to recover video or raw files from a card with free software. Most of them just recover jpeg files and cannot seem to figure out other file types. I use Lexar Image rescue 4, it recognizes the proper file types, be they video or raw.


----------



## Portrait_Moments_Photogra (Nov 13, 2012)

the canon xf300 actually has a feature built-in to recover card issues. check that out. you might loss 10 second of the footage


----------

